# Quiz - Bidi Bondi - Mon 25th October



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Guess what - its on again, regular booking made, everyone welcome.

400dhs prize to the winning team
200dhs for second
100dhs for third

Location Bidi Bondi - Palm Jumeriah
7.30 for 8pm start

Who's in???:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Out for the next three weeks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Show them the money Mikey!! 

As usual, I'm in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Out for the next three weeks.


But you're in for Thursday nights! :clap2:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

So does that mean you are coming Hash?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

not sure .. still maybe i will .. depends on how busy i am at work that day


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Show them the money Mikey!!
> 
> As usual, I'm in.


Yeah, and I reckon we don't actually need Mike's help! We did perfectly well this week with our somewhat smaller Hareem! See you there as usual


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

bluester said:


> Yeah, and I reckon we don't actually need Mike's help! We did perfectly well this week with our somewhat smaller Hareem! See you there as usual




original quiz still on this week and then we can try out another one the week after.

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess the rebels are not coming then. See you later, if I manage to get my car fixed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I guess the rebels are not coming then. See you later, if I manage to get my car fixed!


I am in! Finally have a Monday night free

The fact that Bidi Bondi is no smoking = sold!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe ... just maybe ... 

Anyone know how to find a boost / vaccum leak on a 996TT?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you tomorrow night Nola! 

Ari....you flake!  Just join us, will you?!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

depends ... anyone starting off early with me?? I cant stay that long tho ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We will be there between 7:30 and 8:00pm. Isn't that early enough?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> But you're in for Thursday nights! :clap2:


What's happening on Thursday nights?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, Jynx will be off on a proper weekend starting this Thursday, so we'll join the Thursday night gang whenever possible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Well, Jynx will be off on a proper weekend starting this Thursday, so we'll join the Thursday night gang whenever possible.


This could be a record week for me cause I actually have a Thursday night free, too. I'll keep my eye out for what's happening


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> We will be there between 7:30 and 8:00pm. Isn't that early enough?


I was thinkin starting the flow at 7 . .then leaving at 8 ... lol 

I hope you're not doing 7 ups again ... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a breezer last night!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

WT_ is a breezer?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a "rum refresher"...that's what it says on the bottle!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, I don't drink, so I wouldnt know that those are ...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

anybody else coming??

I am retiring after this one as quiz organiser

Meals out and jet skiing is the future


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I'm sure people will find something to complain about even then!
Are we having a retirement party for you tomorrow?? I better cab it


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I'm sure people will find something to complain about even then!
> Are we having a retirement party for you tomorrow?? I better cab it


would you like Hash's Cab Service


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, i probably wont be able to make the quiz this week, and no I'm not joining the rebel quiz tour just yet.

Good luck


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Unfortunately, i probably wont be able to make the quiz this week, and no I'm not joining the rebel quiz tour just yet.
> 
> Good luck


Looks like this is the last one anyway Harry. SBP is probably going to be organising the other ones from now on seeing as Mikey has retired and I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't do any this week again. Next week its good though


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I just have to much work on at the moment.........


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

How was the rebel quiz? 400AED prize for us

Victory is sweet, nearly got lynched again by the team next door


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ugh ... And I just had to go home early ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome!!! I guess the yanks were in full force to get that win huh?? 

Did you go to tinkle in twos to avoid another confrontation??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We finally WON!!! :whoo: 

What a way to retire Mike!LOL Glad you escaped the lynching, serves you right for being a snitch! 
PS: I'm sorry you got blamed  but better you than me


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We missed you Jynxy! 
Ari, glad you made it, even if it was for only a short while


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> We missed you Jynxy!
> Ari, glad you made it, even if it was for only a short while



Congrats :clap2: :humble:

Seems these quiz nights are taken pretty seriously.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's just say we don't go there for beer on tap. 
We're obviously a pretty competitive bunch!


----------

